# Study VISA Duration



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi, guys

A child needs to apply for a study visa to attend primary school. The father is a permanent resident but the mother is on a work permit. The mother's work permit will be expiring before the end of 2017. 

Do you guys think the duration of the child's study visa will be tied up to the mother's work permit expiry date considering the father is permanent resident?

Anyone who has had a sort of similar experience?


----------



## Ebenezar1 (Jun 30, 2016)

The child will get 3 years regardless of the mother's permit.


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

jollem said:


> Hi, guys
> 
> A child needs to apply for a study visa to attend primary school. The father is a permanent resident but the mother is on a work permit. The mother's work permit will be expiring before the end of 2017.
> 
> ...


@Jollem did you apply in SA or in Zim for the Study permit?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Rudo

I applied in SA - the child was on a visitors visa anyways. it took less than 2 weeks for the study visa to come out.


----------

